# Paper Luxer and Friends



## LuxerWap (Oct 30, 2016)

With the release of Paper Mario: Color Splash, I wanted to draw something I never done before. It took awhile to figure out the shapes of these characters since Paper Mario's design is a bunch of circles. It's finally finished!





Paper Luxer




Paper CeeDee

*30/10/2016: *More will arrive sooner or later. If you want a Paper Picture of your Avatar, feel free to ask. It'll take some time though, so don't expect your picture to arrive quick. I'm doing this in order, from whoever posts first and then on.

*02/11/2016: Requests are closed for now.*

Thanks for reading and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 30, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> With the release of Paper Mario: Color Splash, I wanted to draw something I never done before. It took awhile to figure out the shapes of these characters since Paper Mario's design is a bunch of circles. It's finally finished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah awesome! I was wondering if you could instead of my avatar do Naoto from Persona 4 The Golden!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2016)

Ooooh Paper Vinny please


----------



## DavidRO99 (Oct 30, 2016)

ME PLEASE


----------



## Magical Sheep (Oct 30, 2016)

Oooooh! Please do one for me too!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2016)

Paper Stick Magician! (Piss-easy to do as well, I bet!)


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 30, 2016)

Voxel said:


> Paper Stick Magician! (Piss-easy to do as well, I bet!)


Is your avatar right now not essentially a paper Stick Magician already?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Is your avatar right now not essentially a paper Stick Magician already?


Hmm, I know where you're coming from there, since I did draw it on paper...  But then again, I wouldn't really call it "paper mario-styled" as there are not many thick outlines and pure, solid colors.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Oct 30, 2016)

Paper Trump!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 30, 2016)

Paper Bub! Paper Bub!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 30, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Paper Bub! Paper Bub!


Yes that would be amazing!


----------



## LuxerWap (Oct 30, 2016)

*12:59 PM EST UPDATE: *VinsCool's request has been accepted. DavidRO99's request has been accepted. Magical Sheep's request has been accepted. This is all I can accept as of now. I'll do more later on, don't worry. The request are not sketches (if you want your request to be a sketch, I'll try my best to snap a high-ish quality of it).

New "Paper Luxer and Friends" Photos are added.




Paper Luxer Gamez (Sketch)




Paper Luxer (Sketch)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 30, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> *12:59 PM EST UPDATE: *VinsCool's request has been accepted. DavidRO99's request has been accepted. Magical Sheep's request has been accepted. This is all I can accept as of now. I'll do more later on, don't worry. The request are not sketches (if you want your request to be a sketch, I'll try my best to snap a high-ish quality of it).
> 
> New "Paper Luxer and Friends" Photos are added.
> 
> ...


I guess I can wait


----------



## Magical Sheep (Oct 30, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> *12:59 PM EST UPDATE: *VinsCool's request has been accepted. DavidRO99's request has been accepted. Magical Sheep's request has been accepted. This is all I can accept as of now. I'll do more later on, don't worry. The request are not sketches (if you want your request to be a sketch, I'll try my best to snap a high-ish quality of it).
> 
> New "Paper Luxer and Friends" Photos are added.
> 
> ...


*hyping intensifies*


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 30, 2016)

Well my request is now my avatar again


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 30, 2016)

Hm!? What could this be?


----------



## LuxerWap (Oct 30, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Hm!? What could this be?
> 
> View attachment 67378


Ooooh! Luxer highly approves!


----------



## DavidRO99 (Oct 30, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Hm!? What could this be?
> 
> View attachment 67378


That looks like Minecraft pixel-art xD


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 30, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> That looks like Minecraft pixel-art xD


Kinda, I guess.

Also, a slightly improved version:


----------



## LuxerWap (Oct 31, 2016)

*31/10/2016: VinsCool's request is completed. Voxel's request has been accepted.





Paper VinsCool
*
I'm sorry if the colors don't look right. It always act like this after I transfered the image to the PC. DavidRO99 and Magical Sheep are next.

EDIT:


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 31, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> *31/10/2016: VinsCool's request is completed. Voxel's request has been accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool but yeah the colours are a bit too greenish


----------



## Magical Sheep (Oct 31, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> *31/10/2016: VinsCool's request is completed. Voxel's request has been accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thats adorable. Can't wait to see the next ones.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 31, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Cool but yeah the colours are a bit too greenish


Don't worry, I fixed it myself


----------



## LuxerWap (Oct 31, 2016)

*31/10/2016 5:28 PM EST: DavidRO99's request is complete! Magical Sheep's request is complete. Boogieboo6's request has been accepted. Bubsy Bobcat's request has been accepted. TheVinAnator's request has been accidentally skipped since I started. Doing TVA's request first before Vinox, BB6 and BB's request are finished.





Paper DavidRO99




Paper Magical Sheep (or Ratchet... you wanted it to be Ratchet right?)
*
I'm sorry if this looks lazily done. I'm very lazy when it comes to coloring, but I'm willing to do it anyway. Enjoy.
**


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 31, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> *31/10/2016 5:28 PM EST: DavidRO99's request is complete! Magical Sheep's request is complete. Boogieboo6's request has been accepted. Bubsy Bobcat's request has been accepted. TheVinAnator's request has been accidentally skipped since I started. Doing TVA's request first before Vinox, BB6 and BB's request are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet more awesome drawings! And it's cool


----------



## Magical Sheep (Oct 31, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> *31/10/2016 5:28 PM EST: DavidRO99's request is complete! Magical Sheep's request is complete. Boogieboo6's request has been accepted. Bubsy Bobcat's request has been accepted. TheVinAnator's request has been accidentally skipped since I started. Doing TVA's request first before Vinox, BB6 and BB's request are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! You did great! Thanks so much!


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh! I forgot to post these here:



 



Dunno if I'll do more. I'm not great at it...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 1, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> *31/10/2016 5:28 PM EST: DavidRO99's request is complete! Magical Sheep's request is complete. Boogieboo6's request has been accepted. Bubsy Bobcat's request has been accepted. TheVinAnator's request has been accidentally skipped since I started. Doing TVA's request first before Vinox, BB6 and BB's request are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these 
Can you do mine once you're done with the others?
Here's a bigger version of it:


----------



## LuxerWap (Nov 1, 2016)

*Luxer & ??????: Paper Jam

01/11/16 Update: The Real Jdbye's request has been accepted.*


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 1, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> *Luxer & ??????: Paper Jam
> 
> 01/11/16 Update: The Real Jdbye's request has been accepted.*


??????, eh? Sounds like a good character name. 

For real though, nice work!


----------



## LuxerWap (Nov 1, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> ??????, eh? Sounds like a good character name.
> 
> For real though, nice work!


I've could've done it better.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 1, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> I've could've done it better.


I think it looks nice!


----------



## Magical Sheep (Nov 1, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> I've could've done it better.


Whaaaaaa it's adorable. I think you did great!


----------



## Seriel (Nov 1, 2016)

Paper Furry clones!
jk

I would request something but I have nothing to request.
So keep up the great work!


----------



## Scarecrow B (Nov 2, 2016)

Is it possible to have a paper me?


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2016)

Scarecrow B said:


> Is it possible to have a papper me?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That would make a great NPC tbh


----------



## LuxerWap (Nov 2, 2016)

CeeDee Confirmed.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 2, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> CeeDee Confirmed.


Confirmed for what?


----------



## LuxerWap (Nov 2, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Confirmed for what?







Boom.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 2, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> Boom.


And here I fully expected "ceedee confirmed for trash"


----------



## LuxerWap (Nov 2, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> And here I fully expected "ceedee confirmed for trash"


Now, why would I say that?

*02/11/16: Request are remained on hold. I should add that in the front of the page now.*


----------

